

Wikileaks publishes leaked draft of TPP - primroot
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-11/13/tpp-leak

======
primroot
Most interesting paragraph:

"It would include anti-circumvention provisions such as those that make it
illegal to break "digital locks" on software, such as jailbreaking mobile
phones. It also aims to extend the minimum copyright and patent terms and
ensure the adoption of criminal sanctions for copyright infringement that is
carried out without commercial motivation."

